# CPMA Exam



## dlashua (Nov 12, 2016)

Just took the exam this morning - now the waiting........Yikes!


----------



## dlashua (Nov 17, 2016)

Passed!!!!!


----------



## MARCIE CPC CPB CPMA CRC (Nov 17, 2016)

*Congrats!*

Congrats! I take mine Saturday. Did you find that the questions on the test mirrored the ones in the course/ practice tests through the AAPC?


----------



## dlashua (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes - the study guide and practice tests were so helpful!  

Good Luck with your exam!


----------



## cbarrett23 (Nov 18, 2016)

Just passed too! And yes, the sample questions are very similar to the ones on the actual exam!

Good luck!


----------



## EBOWTR (Nov 18, 2016)

*Teresa*

Passed!


----------



## dlashua (Nov 18, 2016)

Congratulations to all!!!!


----------



## emily.cooper (Nov 18, 2016)

*CPMA Exam Preparation*



MARCIE CPC CRC said:


> Congrats! I take mine Saturday. Did you find that the questions on the test mirrored the ones in the course/ practice tests through the AAPC?



Marcie,
I am preparing for the CPMA exam.  I plan on studying with AAPC's curriculum that includes practice tests and a three month course.  Did you use this prepare?  Did you find it helpful?

Thanks, 
Emily Cooper, CPC


----------



## MARCIE CPC CPB CPMA CRC (Nov 20, 2016)

emily.cooper said:


> Marcie,
> I am preparing for the CPMA exam.  I plan on studying with AAPC's curriculum that includes practice tests and a three month course.  Did you use this prepare?  Did you find it helpful?
> 
> Thanks,
> Emily Cooper, CPC



I certainly did. It is highly recommended. I finished in a little over 3 hours and feel confident.


----------



## Johnsonkecia13@gmail.com  (Feb 1, 2017)

*Just started my CPMA course*

Thank you ladies for this post.  It is encouraging and if there is anyone out there that wants a study partner or would be willing to assist me it would be great!  Thanks


----------



## kfrycpc (Feb 10, 2017)

I just started the course too.  I finished the first chapter and passed the chapter exam.  I'm wondering what E/M audit sheet you all used and if you used that same one for the test.  Is it the one that they showed in the course? (I've attached it to this email).  If it is, I want to get used to using this one (this is just a snippet of it).


----------



## ahguzman (Feb 10, 2017)

I took that same audit sheet for my exam in November.  I honestly didn't even look at it after the exam began.  That tool is a good one for reporting back to providers, however I find it a little clunky and almost overwhelming.  I don't have a good suggestion for an audit tool for the exam other than know the E&M guidelines and don't panic when you see the exam booklet.  I was ill prepared for that whammy but somehow remained calm and reminded myself I had a re-take (luckily I passed the first time).  My advice is much like the advice you'll see for the CPC exam- read the answers, _then_ look at the last sentence of the question.  Don't bog yourself down in the body of the note initially.  I found this test less nerve-wracking than the CPC exam.  Good luck.  You passed the first hurdle with the CPC.  You CAN do it!!

AHG, CPC, CPMA


----------



## kfrycpc (Feb 13, 2017)

ahguzman said:


> and don't panic when you see the exam booklet.  I was ill prepared for that whammy but somehow remained calm and reminded myself I had a re-take (luckily I passed the first time).


Is it huge or something?


----------



## kfrycpc (Feb 16, 2017)

Johnsonkecia13@gmail.com  said:


> Thank you ladies for this post.  It is encouraging and if there is anyone out there that wants a study partner or would be willing to assist me it would be great!  Thanks



I'd love to be a study partner!  I have a done a few chapters already in the course.  I'm currently working on Chapter 3 and then Chapter 4 the practical cases.  I kinda did it out of order because Chapter 3 is what I have to focus on the most and then onto the practical cases.  Drop me a line if you want to chat.


----------



## morganjolly33@yahoo.com (Feb 17, 2017)

*CPMA course*

I am getting ready to start the AAPC online course..super nervous!! If anyone would like a study partner please email me. I think it would help me out a lot!!  morganjolly33@yahoo.com


----------



## ahguzman (Feb 23, 2017)

kfrycpc said:


> Is it huge or something?



"Huge" No. True booklet, yes.  I can't really divulge a lot without feeling I've violated AAPC's rules of discussing the test.  Just as the questions on the CPC practice exams on AAPC were a wonderful example of the format for the exam, the CPMA is very similar.  
Good luck!


----------

